# Power Skunk Questions



## mrs. st00ner (Nov 30, 2008)

I've started a small grow of Power Skunk I got from The Attitude seed bank and since this is my first grow, I had some questions you guys might be able to answer...   

Ok, first of all...are there any special problems or concerns I should be aware of that are common to the strain? Like any particular conditions they prefer for either vegetation or flowering? Or maybe some suggestions about the kind of space they require? Anything you guys know would be great for me to hear since I'm really new to this.


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 28, 2008)

They get really tall, and grow like weeds...I'd put a fan on the seedlings if I were you because they have thin stems and will fall over easy if they don't grow strong. The leaves aren't that big and are spaced well. Mine just went into flowering...


----------

